# Spare Wheel Extension Valve



## Penelope (May 9, 2005)

Can someone please tell me where I can buy a Valve Extension to fit
my spare wheel so that I can check the pressure without having to
remove it.


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

Hi Miss *Penolope*. You could try Halfords or ebay on this link:-

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=36631&item=4550315294&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

There is one here http://www.international-tool.co.uk/products/product.asp?id=406

peedee


----------



## Penelope (May 9, 2005)

Thanks for that. I should also point out I'm not Miss or Mrs


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

I know that *Les* but with a nickname like *Penelope* you've have to have a sense of humour.


----------



## Penelope (May 9, 2005)

It was the wife that came up with the nickname, But hey pink goes
with my grey hair.


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

And the Wine stains on the nose?


----------



## Penelope (May 9, 2005)

Got it in one hic hic


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Thanks peedee - we want one of these as well. Getting too old to go crawling about under the van checking tyres in the gloom !

G.


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

The company is SpairLine and they are based at Haydock (Merseyside) you occassionally see adverts in the mags. Had one for years saves a lot of aggro on my back


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

Hi

as posted "before the crash"........On a recent tour we had to cut the line on a clients valve extension before we could get the spare out. After a couple years valve end had coroded/corroded/cor ?...........stuck...................dab of grease before fitting would have solved problem

ray


PS...........Spell checker?


----------



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

I bought one from the Air-Rides stand at one of the shows. They would probably supply one via mail order.


----------

